# To shake things up a bit -- video games?



## Liza1948 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi, 
I'm new to your forum and for being a 74 year old woman in Iowa my point of view may be a little unexpected but please bear with me. 

When I was turning 50 just short of 1997 I started playing Final Fantasy 7. I've played it off and on for 25 years. You can download it over the Playstation network for 15 dollars. 

I strongly recommend this game for the elderly. It is a combination of strategy, mathematics, development and careful planning. You have to chose characters, develop their skills and accourtements over time through the plot which extends at least 50 hours if not more depending how you play the game. Again, it is a game of chance and numbers, of strategy and tactics, of choosing when to seek conflict or retreat, and cutting losses to proceed.  There is a large amount of puzzles and side quests that can keep you guessing as well as repetitive monotony that is essential to the game progression.

So, my point is, instead of focusing on traditional games such as chess or bridge, let yourself as a vibrant senior embrace games like Final Fantasy or Skyrim or Falloout or Gran Turismo or even GTA in order to get out of what society tells you what you ought to do. Here's a great idea: buy a nintendo Switch and play animal crossing with a girlfrend or give Super Mario Odyssey a shot. 

My point is people our age regard video games as childish but they really are not. Some of it can be just dumb fun, like "Mom took my Game" or extremely complex "Kerbal Space Program" (the latter developed by NASA I would add). 

I suppose I should a I hate being pigeoned holed into "she's 70's she should be making knitted throws and caring for cats". So the fact that I have my .22 bolt rifle and my ps controller within arms distance probably says something about this old bird.


----------

